# Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?



## PCGH_Reinhard (1. Juli 2015)

*Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Wie ihr ja wisst, liegt jeder DVD-Version der PC Games Hardware eine Spiele-Vollversion bei. Jedoch spielen wir mit dem Gedanken, nicht nur Spiele, sondern auch normale Anwendungssoftware als Vollversion zu bieten. Hier interessiert uns, welche Anwendung-Vollversion ihr euch wünschen würdet. Lasst euren Gedanken in den Kommentaren freien Lauf


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Und: Bitte bleibt dabei realistisch, denn eine zeitlich unbegrenzte Photoshop-Vollversion, die hier bestimmt gleich zur Sprache kommt, übersteigt das Budget dezent. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## XeT (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Ich sehe das wie das alte Giga Gamea Motto: Spielen geht immer.

Ich wüsste auch nicht was man als Programm nehmen könnte. Fraps wird auch zu teuer sein. Vll ein Benchmark die gibts bei steam ja auch mal für ein 5er im Sale. Da ich adobe cc hab bräuchte ich ps auch nicht. Da könntet ihr aber eine Monatsversion machen. Denn der erste Monat ist ja gratis.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Wie wäre es mit AIDA64 (Extreme oder Business). 
Da verfällt die Lizenz wenigstens nicht bei einem Upgrade/Update auf eine höhere Version. 
Products | AIDA64

Oder für Multimonitor-Nutzer das Tool schlecht hin, Displayfusion.
Free vs Pro ? DisplayFusion ? Binary Fortress Software


Oder den "Internet Download Manager", welche für mich der beste war unter mehreren getesteten. 
Gerade für Nutzer interessant die VDSL50 oder höher haben (viele Download-Server schränken den Speed auf 16mbits ein für eine Verbindung). Damit kann man dann auch endlich eine Datei mit Fullspeed runterladen, da es mehrere Verbindungen aufbaut und eine Datei in mehreren Segmenten runterlädt. Ohne ein guten Downloadmanager hat man nicht viel von seinem Breitband-Anschluss jenseits der 16Mbits.
https://secure.internetdownloadmanager.com/buy_idm.html


Oder eine RAM-Disk Software (da habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt welche Software wirklicht gut und komfortabel ist) wie zum Beispiel dieser, welche für Spieler optimiert sein soll:
Dimmdrive – PC Gaming Ramdrive With Steam Integration



Aber bitte verkneift euch Tools die eh niemand benötigt  (Ashampoo-Tools, Clone-DVD und co, was auf jeder billigen PC-Zeitschrift Monat für Monat dabei ist) und 1/3-Monats Demos, die bringen einen auch nichts.


----------



## DarkScorpion (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Ich würde ja eher auf für Gamer/ Hardwarebastler interessante Vollversionen schielen.
Und es müssen ja auch nicht immer die aktuellsten Versionen sein. Eine Vorgängerversion ist auch manchmal gut zu gebrauchen


----------



## Stueppi (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

die pc games hardware braucht keine pc apps hardware werden, aber überwachungs- und antivirensoftware kommt immer gut.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Ich wäre auch für Fraps. Oder ne Jahreslizenz eines AV-Programmes.


----------



## crys_ (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Wie wär's denn mit 3DMark?


----------



## Salanto (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Wie währe es mit einer WinRar Vollversion  ?


----------



## marvinj (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Ich weiß nicht, warum man Fraps nehmen sollte. Der MSI Afterburner ist kostenlos, bietet dieselben Funktionen beim Auslesen der FPS und die Aufnahme funktioniert dort auch perfekt.
Software kann man ja sowas wie Musik, Foto und Videobearbeitung drauf packen, aber das ist einmalig und das wars dann. Sehe ich nicht so als Erfolg
Da eher mal nen Virenscanner. Und bitte nicht s ein Mist, sondern Kasperky oder Bitdefender (Internet Security wär da ja mal was^^) oder ne Vollversion Malwarebytes.


----------



## mardsis (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Ich weiß nicht wie es kostentechnisch aussieht, aber ich würde eine Vollversion von HD Tune Pro ziemlich genial finden. Das bietet doch einige tolle features, die man ganz gut gebrauchen kann. Wäre für mich ein 100%er kaufgrund, ist nur die Frage, ob 25€ wenn ich mich recht erinnere noch auf einen bezahlbaren Preis gedrückt werden können.


----------



## Gentlem4n (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

3Dmark wäre cool. Oder eine (vernünftige) BackUp-Software.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Ich wünsche mir Geekbench 3, als Vollversion !

Primate Labs Store


----------



## Icedaft (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Razor Surround Pro könnte evtl. einige Interessieren: https://store.razerzone.com/store?A...ID=razereu&id=ThreePgCheckoutShoppingCartPage


----------



## marvinj (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*



Gentlem4n schrieb:


> 3Dmark wäre cool. Oder eine (vernünftige) BackUp-Software.



Stimmt. NE Backupsoftware wäre cool.
wobei ich händisch momentan mit FreeFileSync auch super fahre


----------



## Icedaft (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Paragon: Festplatten Manager 15 Suite (deutsch) (PC) (1005975) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die wäre nett...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Jap ist wohl eine der besten, nutzen wir auf Arbeit. 
Eine der wenigen (wenn nicht die einzige) die sogar mit Secureboot keine Probleme hat.


----------



## billy336 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Wie wärs mit ner guten VM-Software?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Nimm Virtualbox, ist kostenlos und lässt fast keine Wünsche offen


----------



## Greffetikill (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Acronis True Image 2015 wäre super!


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*



Greffetikill schrieb:


> Acronis True Image 2015 wäre super!



Wäre ich auch dafür, hat mir immer gute Dienste geleistet


----------



## KaHaKa (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Spontan würde ich sagen: MakeMKV (mit Hinweis auf den monatlich aktualisierten Key) und Handbrake (natürlich 64bit) für die Leute mit Filmen auf Scheiben  vllt noch ein brauchbares Videoschnitt-/Bearbeitungs-Tool dazu, und ihr könnt daraus eine PCGH Video-Editing-Edition machen ^^ generell fände ich es sinnvoll, nicht auf jede Disc einen Mischmasch zu machen, sondern eher Themendiscs beizulegen, die dann eben viel Software zu einem Thema enthält.
Finde außerdem auch schon einige tolle Vorschläge bisher. Antivirenprogramm, Backup-Software, VM-Software... auch _Bioschnitzel_'s Vorschlag einer Multi-Monitor-Software finde ich als Multi-Monitor-User super! Auch Truecrypt 7.1 (mit 'ner kleinen Anleitung zur Benutzung) wäre klasse!


----------



## nicyboy (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Ich würde nen Antivirus nehmen mit einer jahres lizenz und fertig. Kapersky oder sowas .. oder mal was ganz neues wie bitdefender. Einfach einen der richtig gut ist. Oder sogar der avira mit einer jahreslizenz.

Bei allem anderen was hier so geschrieben wurde sehe ich wenig erfolg, vor allem bei 3dmark. Das gibts regelmäsig für 4 € und das haben dann auch schon alle.


----------



## KaneTM (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*



nicyboy schrieb:


> Ich würde nen Antivirus nehmen mit einer jahres lizenz und fertig. Kapersky oder sowas .. oder mal was ganz neues wie bitdefender. Einfach einen der richtig gut ist. Oder sogar der avira mit einer jahreslizenz.
> 
> Bei allem anderen was hier so geschrieben wurde sehe ich wenig erfolg, vor allem bei 3dmark. Das gibts regelmäsig für 4 € und das haben dann auch schon alle.



Ohhh, das wäre aber eine feine Sache! Ich nehm zehn  Dann kann ich mir eine Menge Zeit und Arbeit mit PCs von Freunden und Bekannten ersparen, die einfach auch nach dem zehnten Mallör noch nicht begreifen, warum es eventuell nötig sein könnte, seinen Rechner jedenfalls rudimentär zu schützen...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*



KaHaKa schrieb:


> Spontan würde ich sagen: MakeMKV (mit Hinweis auf den monatlich aktualisierten Key) und Handbrake (natürlich 64bit) für die Leute mit Filmen auf Scheiben  vllt noch ein brauchbares Videoschnitt-/Bearbeitungs-Tool dazu, und ihr könnt daraus eine PCGH Video-Editing-Edition machen.



Spontan würde ich antworten: MakeMKV ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand in D rechtlich problematisch - oder hat sich da was geändert? Umgehung von Kopierschutzmechanismen und so. Wir als kommerzielles Angebot müssen bei der Verteilung solcher Programme extrem aufpassen.

Davon abgesehen sehe ich keine Vorteil darin, (derzeit!) kostenlose Programme beizugeben, zumal beide nicht gerade Schwergewichte sind, was die Downloadgröße angeht.


----------



## ---AlexandeR--- (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Sinnvolle Synchronisationssoftware für die inkrementelle Datenorganisation auf Festplatten wäre fein. Ich würde mir Goodsync wünschen. 

LG Alex


----------



## sinus89 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Ne gute Backup-Software wie SyncBack Pro, die Free-Version ist an sich aber auch schon relativ gut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Vorschlag 1:
Schön wären z.B. Benchmarkprogramme. Was immer man kostenfrei im Netz findet ist zu 90% mit irgendeiner zusätzlichen Werbesoftware verseucht, insbesondere Googlespam hängt da sehr oft  mit dran. Vor allem hätten wir dann alle eine Basis und dieselben Programme zum Vergleichen. Auch OC-Tools wären in dem Zusammenhang hilfreich, damit die unbedarfteren User dieses Forums in den Genuss der Leistungssteigerung kommen. Schöne Originalversionen der Hersteller. 

Vorschlag 2:
Windows 10 komplett DVD, die Mehrzahl der Forennutzer wollen umsteigen, und nichts ist nerviger, als auf dem Dorf mit DSL 2000 ein paar Gigabyte aus dem Netz zu ziehen mit einem überfordertem Server. Wäre eine große Hilfe, z.B. drei Monate nach Windows 10 Start mit den ersten großen Updates und ienem großen ersten Test mit Erfahurngsbericht.

Vorschlag 3:
Vollversionen von neuen Spielen, die nur ein paar Tage gelten, erspart dann auch das Datenziehen bei Steam und Konsorten. Und wenn es statt eines Wochenende eine ganz Spielwoche wäre, wäre das eine gute Entscheidungshilfe, um sich ein neues Spiel zu gönnen. Wenn es komplexe Strategiespiele sind, reichen die üblichen zwei Freitage einfach nicht zum anfixen aus.

Vorschlag 4:
Studentenpakete zum Semesteranfang. Die Jungs und Mädels haben immer gar keine Ahnung, was sie alles brauchen und fragen hier regelmäßig nach Rechnern. Wenn man denen gute kostenlose und abgestimmte Versionen von Linux und sämtlichen notwenigen Programmen wie Open Office etc. gibt, wäre das eine echte Hilfe. Und wer es nicht selber benötigt, hat Kinder die nerven und fragen, oder Enkelkinder, oder.... Und dazu die ganzen links, wo es verbilligte oder gar kostenlose Software nur für Studenten gibt, z.B. CAD Programme wie Catia.

Vorschlag 5:
Ergänzend zu Vorschlag vier wäre es für den privaten Hausgebrauch schön, Vollversionen von CAD-Programmen zu bekommen, insbesondere, da 3D-Drucker immer beliebter werden. Das wäre für die Firmen eine echte Werbemaßnahme, denn sobald es beruflich eingesetzt wird, sind Lizenzgebühren natürlich Pflicht.


----------



## Joker_54 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Was interessant wäre:

1. Benchmark und Diagnosetools, sowas wie der FireStrike Extreme oder Aida. Kann man immer gut gebrauchen.
2. Aufnahmeprogramme wie DxTory oder Fraps (Wobei der Preis hier einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen dürfte)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*



Gentlem4n schrieb:


> 3Dmark wäre cool. Oder eine (vernünftige) BackUp-Software.



Würg so wertlos wie ein Fruchtzwerg.
Ein Festplatten- oder Backup Tool könnte was sein


----------



## BikeRider (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

+ Festplattentools
+ Benchmarkprogramme
+ Audioprogramme, um Musikstücke zu reparieren oder zu verbessern
+ Bildbearbeitungsprogramme (auch wenn sie zwei oder drei Jahre lt sind)
+ Videobearbeitung
+ Spieleklassiker die auch auf Win7 64 Bit laufen, wie Nolf 1 usw. 
+ PCGH-Tools z.B. Eine DOS-Box mit deutschsprachiger, grafischer Benutzeroberfläche
+ CAD  Programme 
+ andere Büro-Programme


----------



## Xagi (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Bitdefender Jahreslizenz  (am besten im November )

mfg
Xagi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin reichen mir die Games


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Wie wäre es mal mit einer Linux/Ubuntu-LiveCD mit integrierten Virenscannern und der einfachen Möglichkeit, davon einen USB-Stick zu erstellen?
Vielleicht zusätzlich noch mit einen speziellem Tool nach Malware und RootKits.

Viele dürften es kennen, ich meine sowas, wie die jährlich erscheinende Desinfe'ct von einem Mitbewerber. 

Edit(h): Die Lizenzen für die enthaltenen Virenscanner laufen bei dem genannten Vergleich ein Jahr lang

Ich nehme mal an, die meisten User hier dürften eher wenig Probleme mit Viren/Trojanern/Malware haben, aber wäre vielleicht trotzdem interessant.


----------



## nicyboy (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Ich muss gestehen ich hab noch nie ein Heft wegen der CD Inhalte gekauft. Wenn ich ein Heft kaufe ( passiert eher selten) dann wegen dem Inhalt des heftes. Ich könnte auch ehrlich gesagt mit dem ganzen zeug das hier alle vorschlagen rein garnichts anfangen ..  das meiste was hier vorgeschlagen wird gibt es doch als freeversion im netz und kann man sich binnen sekunden runterladen (gibt ja jeder immer preis wie schnell sein internet ist) 

Ich glaube der wirklich einzige Kundenmagnet wäre tatsächlich ein Virenprogramm.. da die meisten auf gratisversionen zurückgreifen. Man sollte aber auch bedenken das hier nicht norton oder kapersky genutzt werden sondern wenn schon etwas besonderes wie bitdefender. 

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt auch nicht das die nachfrage nach videobearbeitung, cad oder audioprogrammen so groß ist wie man hier vermutet. Office gibt es schon gratis ein sehr gutes, nennt sich open office und ist nur 130mb groß und schnell runtergeladen.

Was vielleicht auch eine idee wäre (ka ob machbar) ist sowas wie aktuell ein office 365 Paket mit einer Jahreslizenz. Habe ich beim kauf meines Lumia 640 gerne mitgenommen fürs Handy und den PC.


----------



## Amon (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit AIDA64 (Extreme oder Business).
> Da verfällt die Lizenz wenigstens nicht bei einem Upgrade/Update auf eine höhere Version.
> Products | AIDA64
> 
> ...



Da bin ich ganz bei dir


----------



## GreenFreak (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Fraps?   Wozu? Gibt doch Afterburner und (für NVIDIA Nutzer) Shadowplay, was mich seehr zufrieden stellt was Gameplayaufnahmen betrifft.

Ein vernünftiges AV Programm, wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben, wäre eine Überlegung wert. 

Allgemein muss ich nicyboy zustimmen. Wegen den CD/DVDs habe ich bisher keine Ausgabe gekauft. Textinhalte waren mir auch immer wichtiger. Außerdem: Wer benutzt denn noch CD/DVDs  Überlege beim zusammenstellen manchmal schon, ob man heute überhaupt noch so etwas braucht


----------



## orca113 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Mal wieder eine Halbjahres oder Jahreslizenz einer Antiviren Software. Eset eventuell. Neulich gabs ja schon Kaspersky.

Als Game fände ich einen Resident Evil Teil ganz gut. Oder Mass Effekt.


----------



## lalaker (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Backup/Image-SW, wie z.B. Acronis usw.
Benchmark-SW 3D11 oder Vantage
Audio/Video-Schnitt/Bearbeitungs- und Konvertierungs-SW
Antiviren-SW 1 Jahreslizenz


----------



## Famlay (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Heft-Vollversionen - Was wünscht ihr euch?*

Ich würde mich mal über fertige Grafikkarten BIOS´s  freuen und gleich das Flashtool dazu.

Das man seine Grafikkarte auf low Profil laufen lassen kann.


----------

